# What Color Bindings?



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

Neon pink bindings


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I suggest Kurt Cobain special.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Citanafcam said:


> I attached a picture of my board (the comic side is the top).
> And those are my pants for the season, lime green. I have no idea what kind of bindings/color to get. Any suggestions?


before you decide on color, you need to decide on what binding to get, for your intended riding. Do you want a stiff binding? Sometime with more give? How much you do want to pay?

Once you narrow down to a few binding choices, then their available colors can come into play.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I would go with black for sure. Black has been shown to be a stronger material while remaining more damp than lighter colors. Maybe red, but make sure its dark. That said, if your bindings clash with your pants, you are at risk for experiencing toe-cap failure. If your binding color is OPPOSITE on the color wheel to your pants, the toe cap ladder will weaken over time thus putting you at risk for breaking one. Are you going to be going with "highback out" or "highback in"...? If you are going highback in, i'd need to know the color of the snowpants lining before giving you a solid answer....but most linings are black for the reason I stated in my first sentence.

As far as the base and topsheet goes, the topsheet has multiple colors on it meaning that it will be somewhere between 4 and the dollar sign ($) on a scale of binding color compatibility which implies that the best color of binding for your BOARD is going to be a light blue...almost teal. Unfortunately this conflicts with the binding-pant compatibility that we decided needed to be a dark black or red.

The base matches your pants but since its on the flip-side of the board, its reverse to the top. This puts it somewhere between 45 and and ampersand (&) on the binding color compatibility implying again a different color recommendation of white. The problem with white bindings is that they are the stiffest of all. if you are riding all mountain or park, I would suggest selling your board for something with a more yellow base, and getting pants that are darker....THEN you can get the right combination of board-binding-pant that will suit your riding style. If you are a freerider id go with white, but carry extra toe ladders along incase they start to fail after 3-4 runs (which they most certainly will).

Hope that helpsk:


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> I suggest Kurt Cobain special.


Hmm. Was thinking a David Carradine scheme would work better.


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Make sure it's apple brand, ya bum.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Binding color choice is entirely dependent on what other people in the lift line are projected to think.

Or, what Banjo said.

First thread fail.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Make sure it matches your panties.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

10jeezuswtf's


----------



## triumph.man (Feb 3, 2012)

it's that time of year....


----------

